# NEW PRO BRANDON CURRY



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

hope he does well in the pro's, what u fellas think??


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Great potential, very thick, and nice proportions.

Natural, apparently.  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Looks alright, but he looks more ripped in the legs than in the torso. He was in FLEX and m&f not long ago and seemed ok, but then those Weider books would make anybody look good with their trick photography and carefully worded questions.


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I believe he is an excellent athlete with a damn good future ahead of him, I recall reading somehwere that Phil Heath said to him that he was worried about Curry turing pro and thinks that he will be kickin everyones [email protected] in a few years.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

From what ive seen he's not blessed in the calf department, apart from that he's bloody awesone only 25 or 26 too


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, Brandon has been around for a while, glad he's got his Pro Card, he has got good size and will be chasing the other Pro's soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

he looks very good but i have heard/read that he has been saying he is natural... erm.... i think not. i use aas so i have no prob with it but honesty is best, or at least dont mention it


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> he looks very good but i have heard/read that he has been saying he is natural... erm.... i think not. i use aas so i have no prob with it but honesty is best, or at least dont mention it


I believe this was for sponsership and endorsement purposes, I mean isnt Flex Wheeler now claiming he has never in his life touched a drug. :whistling:


----------



## redsgift101 (Feb 10, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> Great potential, very thick, and nice proportions.
> 
> Natural, apparently.  :whistling: :lol:


thats michael lockettthat claims he is natural he even says he doesnt have caffeine , ismell a liar on that one though


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Good potential. The depth of good pro's is now very apparant, dont expect him to make waves just yet but if he is well looked after and walks before running I think he could do very well.

He needs to be setting his sights on a pro debut in Spring 2009 so he stays in the frame and doesn't get forgotten like so many who take more than a year off after turning pro.

J


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks brilliant!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Wicked physique!

I really like his shape and lines.

He has v low lat inserts, nice bicep peaks, narrow waist, full muscle bellies, no weaknesses.

This is the type of physique that i like in bodybuilding, good mass and definition but the genetic shape and structure which hes been given makes his body look like art.

Infact i really rate his physique v highly!

I think he has good potential, although not the highest, hes only 5ft 8, to be in contention for the mr.o these days you have to be 5ft 9 to 5ft 11 realistically. The max he can go would be like a dexter (still amazing lol, winner of arnold classic 3 times and 3rd place in olympia).

But there will always be a big guy around 5ft 10 to 5ft 11 with the shape and extra size to beat the likes of curry.

You have dennis wolf now at 5ft 11 or 6ft (i think) and hes only 29-30 years old. None of the shorty's will be able to beat wolf because he has the blend of the extra size on his filled out frame and aesthetics.

Also phil heath at 5ft 9. Centopani with his clasic lines that are rewarded so highly at pro level at 5ft 11. These are the guys i think to watch in 3-4 years time!

Just my opinions.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Britbb said:


> Also *phil heath* at 5ft 9. *Centopani *with his clasic lines that are rewarded so highly at pro level at 5ft 11. These are the guys i think to watch in 3-4 years time!


Them 2 are my picks for the future, Centopani will do well and seems very humble with it


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Love this pic, hope to see him make waves in the future.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mad Manic said:


> Jay Cutler is 5' 7.5" and he's about to become 3 x Mr O. He's barely taller than Dexter.
> 
> MM


He's 5'9 - not sure where you got 5'7 from


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Cutler's physiqe is awful to me mr curry future top 10 maybe even 6.Jay cutler must have shrang because the last time he was on stage he was clearly taller than dexter jackson so unless dexter is 5ft5 and david henry is 5ft 2.5/3. Either way britt b does have a point modern era MASS BUILDING FORGET THE SHAPE APPEARANCE LINES OLYMPIA its mainly taller men 5ft 8/9 plus 245plus victor,wolf the future heath on the fringes.Brandon curry looks awesome in my eyes and the way Id want an olympia/best of the best to look natural:whistling:  or not


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Mad Manic said:


> Jay Cutler is 5' 7.5" and he's about to become 3 x Mr O. He's barely taller than Dexter.
> 
> MM


Cutler is 5ft 9 mate.

I rate curry's physique v highyly.

He needs to try to put on an extra stone before he can really give it a go and mix it up with the good pros though. But i think his lines and shape will be rewarded.

As long as the stone goes where it needs to and not on his midsection lol, then he will look awesome!

Reminds me a bit of masoom butt, except curry is better of course!

The thing is, it is easier for a short guy to fill out his frame and get a nice shape than it is for a tall guy. But at the top pro level, there will always be tall pros who have filled out their frame and have the shape there as well (currently wolf and heath, with centopani coming along as well)...but for all time classics, think levrone in 2002, coleman 1999 and then you see the real quality of a taller guy who has the mass at around 245-250 lbs but combined with beautiful shape. At the v top level there will be someone like this, which is why i cant see cutler being able to continue as mr o for too long because dennis wolf has a better structure than him, smaller waist and nicer shape. The reason cutler will prob beat wolf this year (then retire) is because cutler has a complete physique, no weak points (except for v wide waist), but wolf might not have filled out his weaker areas such as biceps, lower lats, calves and hams...but if wolf manages to fill out those areas then we will see possibly the reign of a coleman style dominator again!

I keep saying, the best physique ive ever seen so far is ronnie coleman in 1999, he had the complete blend of aesthetics, shape, cuts and mass, the only weak points (to be pedantic) were his calves v slightly and the structure of his abs, but back then he had barely any distension at all so his midsection looked good.)

As far as im concerned if one takes ronnie of 1999, i think he was 255 lbs (totally shredded, as ronnie always was) Add maybe a few lbs for his calves if they were brought up and give or take a bit on the midsection then youd have the ultimate physique at 5ft 11!!!

Proabably at 5ft 11, around 260 lbs totally shredded, with incredible flawless shape.

A totally unbeatable package! As close to perfection that the human bodybuilder could get!

EDIT: This is me with my 'pedantic attitude' on...obviously all the pros are at a fantastically high level and all deserve major respect, im not faulting them at all, just merely being super critical, afterall they all are champion bodybuilders in their own right, but to have a 'perfect body', the 'ultimate bodybuilder', 'unbeatable'...then obviously you have to get pedantic about minor details. I would say ronnie in 1999 was as close to perfect that we've seen on stage so far, if his calves were slightly bigger and the structural shape of his abs sligtly nicer (ie just taking the split out his abs in the middle), then it wouldve been 'physical perfection on a bodybuilding stage'!!!

But some people say perfection can never be achieved...well, id say 1999 ronnie was as damn close as anyone has ever got


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol trick photography he looks much better than us


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

in the pics above coleman defo takes top spot for best bodybuilder ever imo.

obv being ver picky but levrone didnt have the best delt/trap shape/tie ins imo.

be good to see some similar pics of levrone next to those coleman shots


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Ziricote said:


> Love this pic, hope to see him make waves in the future.


It's a bollock shot. lol

I have never liked the look if Coleman no matter how perfect he may be. I just don't like his physique, personal preference.


----------

